# 773 bobcat heater question



## slade

I bought a 2001 773 turbo bobcat a few months ago. I am just starting to use the heat and the heat seems to work o.k., but it fogs all the glass up. When I push the a.c. button to work as defrost it defrosts everything but the air is not warm at all. any suggestions? How do you guys with enclosed cab machines keep them warm and not fog up the glass? How do machines with just heat keep from foging up the glass? Any advice would be much appreciated, thanks


----------



## Curbside

I open the window a crack to allow fresh air and try to avoid getting moisture on my clothing. Also make sure the vents down by your feet are aimed at the window untill the cab is dry and then aim one down to your feet. Also leaving the machine running while trailering from lot to lot also helps keep the cab dry. That's about it. If that doesn't work maybe your heater core is leaking.


----------



## MN_BR

I have a 01 Bobcat 873 and the heater will not work, i turn on the fan and get nothing. Any suggestions?


----------



## slade

mn br
Is the fan working? There is a heater fuse you might check that.
curbside
Thanks for the help.


----------



## MN_BR

Slade, fan not working. I will check the fuse. Also the backup alarm no longer kicks in, maybe a fuse also? Thanks


----------



## ALEX516

*back up alarm*

Thats a good question, My backup alarm on 773 stopped working. Is there a fuse I can check, where is the activation mechanism for the power, (or ground) that activates the backup alarm?

Thanks!


----------



## itsgottobegreen

Back up alarm, heater fan and wiper motor are all on the same fuse. Should be the top left one. 

As for the fogging. Crack the window. It gets to hot in the cab anyways. Onces the motor heats up (good 20 mins) that heater can run you right out out of the cab with the windows shut.


----------



## crazymike

I keep a small scraper in the cab. Primitive but works.


----------



## justinzich

I realize this is a super old post, but thought I would bring it back and see if anybody has new idea. I have a 2009 S205, heater puts out plenty of heat, but the window are always fogged over or iced up even when it is uncomfortably hot in the cab. I use a scraper and crack the window when I can, but with the window open my feet freeze and I am hot. 

Any ideas?

Oh, the M-series loaders have the protective screen on the inside, no more scraping I guess. Hope the defrost works better on the new ones.


----------



## sidthss

I always keep the back 2 vents closed and only open the front ones for most of the time, I keep one of the front ones pointed at the front glass and one at my feet, keep both windows open about 5-6" and run full heat on fan speed 2 or 3. Only time i get fog is for the first 15 or so minutes. Make sure your clothes are as dry as possible when you get in and try kick all the snow off your boots every time as well, the wetter you are, the foggier it will be in the cab. Also if you are wearing big snowpants or overalls, the warm air has a hard time getting to your feet, maybe try wearing just jeans? My feet are always cold at first, but after about 30 mins I can take one of the vents off the windshild and aim it at my feet. All stuff to try. Also possibly try to stop breathing so hard?!?

I did notice the new m-series have a different vent layout in the cab to defrost the windows better from the top and bottom. I dont know if I like the saftey mesh on the inside or outside, it is always a pain to clean that side of the window!


----------



## lawnproslawncar

Try changing both cab air filters. They can tend to suck in a lot of moisture. We change ours every oil change no questions asked. Windows are usually fogged for the first twenty minutes (so during warm up)


----------



## justinzich

I don't know I think I have plenty of airflow, but I will have to try changing the filter again, but it was bad last year when the machine was brand new. I can't keep the windows open that far, to much wind here and I use a blower, my cab would be full of snow. If it is sunny out, I might be ok, but at night especially when it is below zero. I am lucky if I can keep the front window part way clean and forget about the back or side windows. Anybody try a little electric fan? It seems like my feet to best with heavy boots and coverall bibs, but no jacket. I think part of my problem might be my hight, I am 6'4" and my knees block the vents some and apparently my feet are to big cause I have to be careful which boots I were or they don't fit on the controls either.


----------



## justinzich

Still having trouble but making some progress. Added a 12volt fan and try to flip it to AC while I am chaining it down to get the warm humid air out of the cab especially before I shut it down. Otherwise, that warm humid air causes frost on the inside of the cab.


----------



## lawnproslawncar

are your foot pedals full of ice on the floor? this could be a source of excessive moisture in the cab


----------



## justinzich

No they look good. Sometimes there is excess moisture in the cab due to snow blowing in. It gets pretty windy here, 50 mph isn't unusual. And that will blow snow into the cab when it is parked no matter which way it is turned. I can't believe more people don't have this problem, almost all the ones I see running around look like mine all the windows except the front completely fogged over and the front at times as well


----------



## Jay brown

i have a 6635 gehl and had the same prblems with just a heater box(no duct work) so i installed a 2 speed fan on the back end of the cab ceiling and also put a small 12v heater in the back window...this works very well


----------



## hitachiman 200

I made up a new set of foot well covers and drilled some 1/2 " holes right along the bottom and then welded apiece of 1" flatbar to act as a louver. This allows snow melt from your boots to drain out and some additional airflow. Also if your machine is equipped with fresh air intake on the side or rear of the cage put a louver over it as well and remove the filter as it restricts the airflow and not really required during snow removal. Fresh air works better than recirculating the moist stale stuff.


----------

